# First successful bowl coring



## duncsuss (May 29, 2017)

I've had a McNaughton Bowl Center Saver (a.k.a. coring system) for a few years -- bought it from @Tclem, of all people 

My first couple of attempts to use it were disastrous (think 14" diameter napkin ring ) so I didn't have high hopes even though I've watched all the videos multiple times. Anyway -- I had this chunk of ash, still nice and wet because I stretch-wrapped it as soon as I trimmed it to size. It's nothing fancy, and I have several more pieces of it, which made it perfect for another attempt at coring.

Pretty pleased with how it turned out -- I got a decent 9" diameter bowl, about 1" thick wall at the rim. I thinned a little and shaped to get the walls even thickness down to the foot.

The core was just over 6". It was really easy to put a tenon on the foot because I'd attached a "faceplate ring" to the front face before I started coring, so I could flip that into the chuck without having to worry about centering it. Hollowing was easy enough.

I'll do this again on free wood a few times, when I reach the point where I'm comfortable with it maybe I'll try doing it on something a little more exotic.

(I put both pieces in a paper bag, when they are dried out I'll finish-turn them.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tom Smart (May 29, 2017)

When I was trying to decide which coring system to invest in, I went to a friend's shop who had both the McNaughton and the Oneway. Tried them both on the same wood and found the Oneway easier to use for a rookie. The McNaughton had a bigger learning curve and was more of a struggle. But I think it has more flexibility than the Oneway. Even so, I decided to get the Oneway. The McNaughton will serve you well, Duncan. Looks like you have the hang of it already.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2017)

Cool! I've used my McNaugton quite a bit, and I still occasionally figure out a way to screw things up. If I get too thin on a roughout, I just go ahead and finish turn the blank and let it warp... better than getting a warped roughout that I can't re-turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2017)

Yeah you still owe me $1,456.32. I take cash or wood.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## duncsuss (May 29, 2017)

Wait a minute, wait a minute... You mean that $899.99 was just a down payment?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 29, 2017)

Good to see you got the @Tclem outta it and got it running good!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute... You mean that $899.99 was just a down payment?


About time your figure us southern redneck republicans out. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (May 31, 2017)

Nice job. And good lookin wood too. Eventually I want one, but it will be a while.

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2017)

Tclem said:


> About time your figure us southern redneck republicans out. Lol



Tony had to sell it- could not get it to work on pine and oak hairpins.  He's a sipppian-should explain everything....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 31, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Tony had to sell it- could not get it to work on pine and oak hairpins.  He's a sipppian-should explain everything....


Stay outta our conversation. We talking about real stuff here JACK.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

